# RESPIRATORS...re-visited.



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Guys...I need some help and/or advice. I've got a pretty good dust collection system but my lungs are giving me hell. I've stupidly not worn the masks for the last couple of years and that may be the reason I'm coughing and congested like a plugged sink. Do have allergies and take antihistamines for that but can't take decongestants cuz of bad things that happen in combo with the prostate drugs I gotta take. I got problems either with allergies, TB, congestive heart failure or DUST !!!

I'm gonna spring for the best respirator I can find and give that a shot. Somethings gotta give around here...and the little throw-away masks ain't getting the job done.(plus, I really haven't even used those in a year)..

OK...all my babbling aside..Do any of you use a respirator...and, if so, what kind would you recommend.

I dunno much about them but I really wanna keep on turning..and my problems didn't start until about six months ago. Course, it could just be old age creeping up on me, but I'm gonna ignore that factor..LOL..

HELP...por favor....

JD


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use one like this, I was having a bad time at night breathing
http://www.amazon.com/AO-Safety-Woodworkers-Respirator-95190/dp/B0000BYE9Q

There are more fancy ones with dual filters but this has done wonders, I even use it while painting now.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim,

If I were really concerned with my health when working in a dusty environment I myself would go witha spuulied air system. If you were to simply use a mask with some heavy duty filters it does take a lot of your energy to breathe through these things. I highly reccomend a "Supplied Air System" http://www.professionalequipment.com/supplied-air-systems/

This looks like a good one...
http://www.professionalequipment.com/allegro-one-worker-half-mask-sar-system-50-feet-hose-9205-01/supplied-air-systems/


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are a couple more Jim

http://www.tritonwoodworking.com/poweredrespirator.htm

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/product/U*AIR_PRO/2/1/airpro_face_shield_usa_120v_.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

A lot of the guys on the other turning boards use one of these.
They do speak highly of them too.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...y_Supplies___Triton_Respirator___triton?Args=


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the input...keep 'er coming, por favor...I spent the morning wandering thru sawmill and came upon this one. Any of you have any experience with this. Looks comfortable and I don't know what the particulate specs mean in detail but sounds good.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20998&mode=details#tabs

did find it here also at a little better price..Don't know the company but site looks like it's a pretty big outfit....

http://www.allprotools.com/Trend-AIR-PRO-AIRSHIELD-PRO-p-17824.html?gclid=CKXtjuTcg5UCFQZeswodU3x2rw


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I would highly suggest using a supplied air system like the guys have suggested.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

If using anyband of air purifying respirator, (Scott, 3M, AO, etc.)make sure you use a P 100 or compatible HEPA filter................


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a 3M Airstream #AS-400LBC with Battery Pack and Charger that cost around $950 in June of 2003,look it up ,you won't equal it.Pre Filter and Hepa Filter

In case you are not familiar with it ,it is a helmet style that protects the old noggin from flying blanks....LOL

It could use a new face seal,temple seal and visor(they get sweaty and dirty,throw aways,very inexpensive) and its ready to go. I'll let it go today on special for $250 firm.

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> I have a 3M Airstream #AS-400LBC with Battery Pack and Charger that cost around $950 in June of 2003,look it up ,you won't equal it.Pre Filter and Hepa Filter
> 
> In case you are not familiar with it ,it is a helmet style that protects the old noggin from flying blanks....LOL
> 
> ...


-------------------

SOLD !!!!..I ordered the Trend Pro Airshield yestidday...but the 3M wuz what I really wanted...just didn't wanna cough up the grand...lol... Can't have too much STUFF..lol... I'll PM ya , Dick, and see how we can work the sale...Also gonna stop by Rockler on the way to the office and see if they got the JET air purifier...I'm covering all my bases...Gotta get rid of this gunk in my chest and get back on that lathe...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great deal Tort. Wow, $950 in 2003? Now that is a deal. I would have a hard time shelling out a grand on one of those for sure, but if it keep you turning, it is the way to go. Congrats to dicklaxt on offering it to you for a fantastic price.


----------

